# Diagnosis of lymphoma confirmed



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry for the dx.

I do know people and have heard of others whose dogs have done quite well with chemo - one girlie completely recovered and she even had a healthy litter. She is still alive many years later-she was young when she was dx'd. Others have chosen the prednisone route, still others have chosen to alleviate all pain and illness by euthanasia.

The choices you make are personal and there are no wrong choices - what do you feel are the best choices are for Benny and your family? 

Again I am so very sorry for the dx. The choices you face are among the hardest you will ever have to.


----------



## Karen519

*Suanne*

Suanne: I am so very sorry about Benny. It is such a personal decision.
I can only tell you what my hubby and I would do. We would try the prednisone and make the time we were allotted the best for our dogs!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry. I know you'll make the best decision for your dog. You know and love him best. He looks very sweet.


----------



## skeller

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so sorry. I know you'll make the best decision for your dog. You know and love him best. He looks very sweet.


 The sweetest dog I have ever known. Thanks.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry about Benny. I've only had one golden that went through chemo and despite the side effects after each treatment we had another wonderful 2 years with our boy. If it was me I guess I would choose chemo.


----------



## JMME

I'm so sorry for Benny's diagnosis!  My friend's 10 year old lab mix had lymphoma and he lived very happily (with minimal side effects) for over a year and a half while one chemo. Recently, my 15.5 year old corgi was diagnosed with lymphoma and he also had tumors in his abdomen. It was such a hard decision, but we decided to do comfort care (prednisone & pain management). We ended up having about a month left with him, but it was a month of happy memories and love.


----------



## LynnC

I'm so sorry for you and your Benny. I have not been in that position but my good friends GR had lymphoma at 6 YO. They decided to do chemo and she passed on the car ride home from her first chemo treatment . You will make the best decision for your Benny. Each day is a gift.


----------



## murphy1

I'm so sorry to hear of your Benny's illness. It seems I read about Lymphoma more and more on this website. It scares me to death.
I'm sure you'll make the right choice for your boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry your Benny has lymphoma. I think it's a very personal decision as to whether or not you may want to go with Chemo or decide to treat with prednisone. 

My girl is 11, she has lymphoma. My Vet didn't feel she was a good candidate for Chemo. She had lost some weight, she has an enlarged heart. She's on Prednisone and my Vet recommended adding Essiac Tea to boost her immune system. So far she is doing pretty good, she's alert, eating very well, going out on her own but I know her time is limited. We're making the most of each day and when the time comes, we will set her free. 

Jamm's Joey Jax had lymphoma and went through Chemo treatment, dborger's Andy went through Chemo, and Outwest's girl Bella is currently undergoing chemo for lymphoma. You may want to read through their threads.

I would talk to your Vet, maybe it will help you decide which direction you want to take.
My thoughts and prayers to you and your beautiful Benny.


----------



## jennretz

I'm very sorry for the diagnosis. Hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Many goldens do very well with chemo. Our boy, Andy, did, and he was in remission when he went to the Bridge.

Whatever you decide, "Carpe Diem" - Seize The Day. Do fun stuff, take lots of video and pictures. Remember that dogs live in the 'now'. Benny doesn't know he's sick. Spoil him rotten. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## skeller

dborgers said:


> Many goldens do very well with chemo. Our boy, Andy, did, and he was in remission when he went to the Bridge.
> 
> Whatever you decide, "Carpe Diem" - Seize The Day. Do fun stuff, take lots of video and pictures. Remember that dogs live in the 'now'. Benny doesn't know he's sick. Spoil him rotten. We'll be thinking of you.


How long did the chemo extend Andy's life? How old was he when he got sick?


----------



## dborgers

skeller said:


> How long did the chemo extend Andy's life? How old was he when he got sick?


Over a year and a half, during which time we had a blast. Andy was in remission when he left us at about 13-14 years old (rescue, so we aren't exactly sure). He was 11-12 when diagnosed. He didn't know he was sick, so we just kept on having fun doing stuff he loved to do like go swimming ...


----------



## ceegee

I'm so sorry for this diagnosis. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi...I'm so sorry for Benny's diagnosis. I feel so bad for all the goldens who get cancer on this site. I had a golden girl "Sassy" who was 8 1/2 when she was diagnosed with lymphoma. We lived in Florida at the time and went back and forth across the state so she could receive chemo on a weekly basis from the teaching hospital in Gainesville. We were under the care of some of the best pet oncologists in the world. It helped for a little bit, but unfortunately she lost her battle 4 months later. I never ever want anyone to do or feel how I did but the truth is, although we had more time with her, it was also very hard on her and I don't think I would ever put one of my dogs through it again. When I look back at pictures she had really changed in those last few months. Again, YOU must do what you and your family feel is best. Think it through - of course you want him as long as you can but weigh everything out and come up with whatever is the best. No matter which way you go, in the end it's going to be hard. My thoughts, prayers and tears are with you.


----------



## Jamm

I'm sorry for your diagnosis. I know it to well. My Joey had lymphoma and passed 3 weeks ago. He was 5. He was diagnosed with T-Cell lymphoma, we chose to do chemo. Chemo bought him 7 months with us.. Chemo began to stop working and he was more sick then not.. he lived on just prednisone for a month and a half before it took over. 

Every dog is different through, I've read of stories of dogs living multiple years with T-Cell (The harder of the two types to treat), I've heard of dogs living for years on just prednisone. Joey left too soon, but we tried everything. I had to give him the chance to fight, and he fought so hard. He lasted the summer, my birthday, christmas and new years. 

You'll know whats right and this community will be great support.


----------



## Ljilly28

My heart sunk in reading your post about Benny. 8 is the age I fear the most. Is this t cell or b cell? I truly believe dogs do not fear death the way we do, and it is almost all about you coming to peace in your heart. The key is no true suffering on your watch, bc I don't think dogs understand that. I am so sorry- it is anguishing trying to make the best decisions in the midst of grief and crisis. Whatever you do decide, make each hour count now. Try to celebrate with Benny- a slice of steak, a new perfect tennis ball.


----------



## goldy1

Oh I'm so sorry for the diagnosis. It's so hard to have to make the choice for Benny. Those members who have gone through it will be better advisers. See if you can find out from your vets if they think Benny is a good candidate for chemo.
Sending you positive thoughts and prayers for the difficult decisions you have ahead.


----------



## alphadude

That is terrible news! Very sorry to hear about dx.


----------



## KathyL

Benny is beautiful. Decisions on treatment are never easy. Every dog is different and all you can do is make the best decision you can based on what you know, and you will make the right decision. The forum is a wealth of information and we're all here to support you.


----------



## Eabeal

I am so sorry to hear of the diagnosis. Thoughts and prayers to you and Benny!


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for Benny's diagnosis. What ever treatment you decide for your boy, you will have support here. Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Karen519

*Skeller*

Skeller: Just want you to know I'll be praying for you and Bennyyou love him, There are no wrong decisions. All our dogs want is for us to be there for them and love them.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

I'm sorry about your sweet boy's diagnosis. I remain hopeful about his future, since there are still many paths the disease could take. Don't feel alone in this; all at this forum are here to support you!


----------



## skeller

We started the prednisone yesterday. He is a little more lively today, and his appetite is better. Hoping to make him comfortable.


----------



## L.Rocco

I am so sorry about his diagnosis!
I wish I had some advice to offer, but when my dog had cancer nothing could be done, so we didn't have to make a decision...
What I can tell you is that while my boy didn't live long after his diagnosis, we shared some very special moments together. So just look at every day as a gift and give your boy all the love in the world.


----------



## OutWest

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis. I'm going through this with my Bella. She's only four so the dx was a surprise...I thought I might deal with this someday but not so early. I do have insurance so I went for the chemo. Bella has done fairly well and seems to be responding, with a bump or two on the way. It's been a stressful time.

You have all my best wishes. As others have said, you will make all the right choices. I hope the prednisone gives your Benny some respite and gives you a lot more time with him.


----------



## HenryH

I'm sorry to hear about Benny's diagnosis.  I was just browsing your other thread in which you first mentioned noticing the swelling. If you don't mind me asking, can I ask if you know how long it took for the swelling to build-up? Or did it just seem to come out of nowhere?


----------



## skeller

HenryH said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Benny's diagnosis.  I was just browsing your other thread in which you first mentioned noticing the swelling. If you don't mind me asking, can I ask if you know how long it took for the swelling to build-up? Or did it just seem to come out of nowhere?


For us it was out of no where. He was unable to get up Saturday night, and when we were trying to help him up, we noticed his glands were swollen. He woke up Sunday morning with a very swollen face. He had decreased appetite for a few weeks before this.


----------



## Karen519

*Skeller*



skeller said:


> For us it was out of no where. He was unable to get up Saturday night, and when we were trying to help him up, we noticed his glands were swollen. He woke up Sunday morning with a very swollen face. He had decreased appetite for a few weeks before this.


Is Benny eating and drinking o.k. now? Praying for him and you. Glad you started the prednisone.
Spend extra time with him, hug him and tell him how much you love him. I slept in the Family room with my Smooch, when she was so ill the last two weeks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

skeller said:


> We started the prednisone yesterday. He is a little more lively today, and his appetite is better. Hoping to make him comfortable.



My girl is doing quite well on the Prednisone, I hope Benny will too. 
As I mentioned in my earlier post in your thread here, my Vet recommended Essiac tea, I have been giving it to my girl. You may want to look it up and ask your Vet about adding it. I wasn't familiar with it, had never heard of it before, I did a lot of reading about it before I decided to order it. My Vet said Health food stores carry it, I ended up ordering it through Amazon.


----------



## skeller

Karen519 said:


> Is Benny eating and drinking o.k. now? Praying for him and you. Glad you started the prednisone.
> Spend extra time with him, hug him and tell him how much you love him. I slept in the Family room with my Smooch, when she was so ill the last two weeks.


He started eating better after the prednisone. He is also drinking a lot since the prednisone. We are giving him a lot of TLC and special treats too.


----------



## Karen519

*Benny*



skeller said:


> He started eating better after the prednisone. He is also drinking a lot since the prednisone. We are giving him a lot of TLC and special treats too.


Glad to hear he is eating better. Prednisone makes dogs drink a lot. I'm sure you are spoiling Benny. He is in my prayers!


----------



## MaureenM

Sending many good thoughts for you and Benny.


----------



## Otis-Agnes

I know what you're going through and I'm sorry. We did chemo for our sweet Haylie Girl. We enjoyed another wonderful year with her (she died at 7 yrs old). Agnes


----------



## skeller

*holistic approach*

Does anyone know of holistic approaches to treating canine lymphoma?


----------



## Panama Rob

Just sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

skeller said:


> Does anyone know of holistic approaches to treating canine lymphoma?



Do you have any holistic vets in your area or a Vet that does a combination of treatment-normal practices combined with holistic?

Basically lymphoma is treated either by chemo or by prednisone/antibiotics.
The Essiac Tea my Vet added to my girl's is a holistic additive. 

If you do a Google search for holistic treatment for lymphoma, there are several sites that come up. The ones I have found either have a donation button and they are not a non profit or they are selling something which is not allowed to be posted on the forum.

How is your boy doing?


----------



## HenryH

Panama Rob said:


> Just sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


I was actually planning on doing more research on this later tonight, but off the top of my head, I recall reading about how research has shown that curcumin makes lymphoma cells more susceptible to chemotherapy (in addition to being "bad" for the lymphoma cells in general). However, the problem is that curcumin supplements are not really absorbed well into the bloodstream. Vet researchers at OSU have actually developed a form of nano-emulsified curcumin that apparently has a much better absorption rate:

Nano-emulsion delivery boosts curcuminâ€™s anti-inflammatory promise

Unfortunately, though, it looks like it's not available to purchase yet, but maybe you can get it directly from the researchers at OSU on the basis of compassionate use?

I have also read about selenium being used to treat certain types of lymphoma in humans, and I think I read something about green tea supplements as well. I'm not near my computer right now, but later tonight I'll be able to do some research and post here again.


----------



## skeller

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you have any holistic vets in your area or a Vet that does a combination of treatment-normal practices combined with holistic?
> 
> Basically lymphoma is treated either by chemo or by prednisone/antibiotics.
> The Essiac Tea my Vet added to my girl's is a holistic additive.
> 
> If you do a Google search for holistic treatment for lymphoma, there are several sites that come up. The ones I have found either have a donation button and they are not a non profit or they are selling something which is not allowed to be posted on the forum.
> 
> How is your boy doing?


He's ok at best. He is eating well, and drinking a lot due to the prednisone. He has a lot of trouble getting up and spends most of his time lying on the floor, looking at us with those gorgeous eyes. He is able to go outside to do his business, but he had one small accident on the floor this afternoon. It is heartbreaking, but he is still giving us his unconditional love. Here is a picture taken this week:


----------



## SandyK

Look at those gorgeous eyes!! Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Benny's beautiful. 

Do you give him any joint supplements?

My girl's appetite is well too due to the prednisone, she's thin and I've been supplementing her meals to keep weight on her.

Did your Vet give you any special directions for caring for him?


----------



## Karen519

*Benny*



skeller said:


> He's ok at best. He is eating well, and drinking a lot due to the prednisone. He has a lot of trouble getting up and spends most of his time lying on the floor, looking at us with those gorgeous eyes. He is able to go outside to do his business, but he had one small accident on the floor this afternoon. It is heartbreaking, but he is still giving us his unconditional love. Here is a picture taken this week:


Your Benny is just beautiful!!! He does have gorgeous eyes. Our Goldens are so brave. My Smooch spent a lot of time laying around, too, and it does break your heart.


----------



## HenryH

Have you seen this website that talks about different kinds of treatments for dogs with cancer? I should be able to post it since the website isn't selling anything:



Also, there's another website I was looking at that discusses different types of natural cancer treatments, but I don't think I can post the link since the site also sells supplements. However, if you do a Google search for "Lymphoma - 8 - Mistletoe, Curcumin, Chemotherapy" you should be able to find it.
*
*

*
*


----------



## skeller

HenryH said:


> Have you seen this website that talks about different kinds of treatments for dogs with cancer? I should be able to post it since the website isn't selling anything:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there's another website I was looking at that discusses different types of natural cancer treatments, but I don't think I can post the link since the site also sells supplements. However, if you do a Google search for "Lymphoma - 8 - Mistletoe, Curcumin, Chemotherapy" you should be able to find it.


 The website didn't get posted


----------



## OutWest

Just stopped by to how Benny is doing. Bella has had a bad day. You have my sympathy. 

If you are in Facebook there are a couple support groups you might be interested in. I'm guessing you could get answers to your questions about holistic health there. PM me if you want me to send you the names. 

Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Benny*

Checking in on sweet Benny!


----------



## skeller

Karen519 said:


> Checking in on sweet Benny!


Thanks so much Karen. Some days are better than others, and we have great moments and not so great moments. He is definitely still hanging in there. What is saddest to me, is that he doesn't greet me when I walk in the door. I miss that.


----------



## goldy1

I am thinking of you and will say prayers for sweet Benny. He has the face of an angel.


----------



## jennretz

Continued prayers and hugs to you and Benny. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## nana2

I'm so sorry to hear about Benny. I totally know what you mean about not being greeted at the door. He's a beautiful boy. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## OutWest

Thinking of you and Benny.


----------



## Karen519

*Benny*



skeller said:


> Thanks so much Karen. Some days are better than others, and we have great moments and not so great moments. He is definitely still hanging in there. What is saddest to me, is that he doesn't greet me when I walk in the door. I miss that.


I know that greeting at the door is so wonderful. Praying for you and Benny.


----------



## skeller

Unfortunately, but fortunately, I had to have surgery on Wednesday, so I get to be at home with my boy for this week and next week. It's such a roller coaster. Last night, he couldn't get up from lying down. My husband was able to help him out, and he was able to go out. This morning, I see traces of the old Ben, eating the other dog's food and being a little playful.


----------



## HenryH

It's good to hear that Benny was doing better this morning. Just out of curiosity, how did your visit with the holistic vet go?


----------



## Karen519

*Suanne*



skeller said:


> Unfortunately, but fortunately, I had to have surgery on Wednesday, so I get to be at home with my boy for this week and next week. It's such a roller coaster. Last night, he couldn't get up from lying down. My husband was able to help him out, and he was able to go out. This morning, I see traces of the old Ben, eating the other dog's food and being a little playful.


Sorry you had to have surgery, but happy you get to spend some time with Benny. Glad your hubby could help Benny go out. You and Benny are in my prayers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Been thinking of you and Benny. 
Sorry to hear you had to have surgery, wishing you a speedy recovery.
Like you said, at least you get to spend time with your boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sorry you had to have surgery. Keeping you in our thoughts for quick recovery and hoping that Benny has more days of feeling like Benny than not. That roller coaster is so hard to ride with them.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Someone may mention it later in the thread but there is now a lymphoma vaccine for dogs who are undergoing chemo. Worth looking into- it's not common market but they are letting other schools use it.


----------



## Prism Goldens

to prevent recurring cancers- it's for lymphoma patients.


----------



## HenryH

Prism Goldens said:


> to prevent recurring cancers- it's for lymphoma patients.


Do you know what the name of it is? Curious to look it up...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Been thinking of you and Benny, hope you are recovering and Benny is doing well.


----------



## skeller

Thanks so much. I am doing better. The last 2 days haven't been so great for Benny. He's been getting up during the night and barking. We try to take him out, offer him water, even a little food. He really doesn't want anything. I'm guessing he's letting us know that he isn't feeling very well. His breathing is heavy and he is panting a lot. Yet, he does have some great moments during the day. Taking advantage of all of the great moments!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Benny's panting most likely is from being on the prednisone, it's one of the side effects. 

I hope you have many great days and moments to come with Benny.


----------



## Karen519

*Benny*



skeller said:


> Thanks so much. I am doing better. The last 2 days haven't been so great for Benny. He's been getting up during the night and barking. We try to take him out, offer him water, even a little food. He really doesn't want anything. I'm guessing he's letting us know that he isn't feeling very well. His breathing is heavy and he is panting a lot. Yet, he does have some great moments during the day. Taking advantage of all of the great moments!


Hope you have some great moments with Benny. Take pictures and hug and kiss him!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Benny, sending lots of positive thoughts and hope you have lots more happy times together.


----------



## Karen519

*Benny*

Big hugs and kisses to Benny!


----------



## skeller

Either things have taken a turn for the worse, or Benny is having a bad day. Didn't really eat much today, and he's just lying around in his favorite spots. It is about a month since his diagnosis. My heart continues to break.


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry. Big hug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts that Benny was just having a bad day today. You are both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

Hoping it was just a bad day for Benny. Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## skeller

Seems to be getting worse. He's not able to stand up this morning. Calling the vet today to see if there's anything else we can do to help him. My husband tried to make a sling out of a towel, but Benny growled when we tried to use it.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so sorry, sending over big hugs to you and your beautiful Benny.


----------



## rabernet

I'm so sorry to hear that Benny is not improving. Holding you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending good thoughts & prayers


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear this. 
Thinking of you and Benny.


----------



## Karen519

*Skeller*



skeller said:


> Seems to be getting worse. He's not able to stand up this morning. Calling the vet today to see if there's anything else we can do to help him. My husband tried to make a sling out of a towel, but Benny growled when we tried to use it.


I am so sorry to hear this. Please call the vet asap.


----------



## PrincessDi

Holding you in our thoughts and prayers, that the vet was able to find something to help!


----------



## CashStringer

Sending all of our thoughts and prayers your way. My heart hurts for you and your beautiful boy ...


----------



## nana2

I'm so sorry. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## skeller

*sad update*

Benny has taken a turn for the worse. He cannot get up, and he isn't eating anything. He drank some water this morning. My daughter is coming over to see him today. I spoke to the vet last night, there is nothing more we can do. He said that they reach a point where the prednisone doesn't work anymore. So incredibly sad.


----------



## jennretz

So very sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

My heart breaks for you all, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## SheetsSM

So sorry to hear the latest update--hold him, love him & set him free.


----------



## goldy1

My heart goes out to you. Saying prayers for sweet Benny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry to read your update about Benny. 
I am thinking of you all and sending my prayers.


----------



## rabernet

I am so sorry for you and your family. My thoughts and prayers will be with you today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry..


----------



## HopeMakes5

I hate to hear this. Sending prayers for you and sweet Benny. He's blessed to have you.


----------



## murphy1

I'm so very sorry to hear your boy is not doing well. It's heartbreaking for sure. A prayer said for you and him.


----------



## skeller

*RIP Sweet Benny*

So sad to say that we had to let him go this afternoon. I don't know how I will survive this. He was so sick at the end, but I cannot bear his absence. My family is grieving.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry, my heart hurts for you. 
I know how hard this is, I've been through it too many times. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

Godspeed precious Benny


----------



## jennretz

I'm so very sorry. RIP Benny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheetsSM

Many hugs to you & your family. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## rabernet

I am so, so sorry for your loss of your beloved boy!


----------



## HenryH

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss of Benny. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Tennyson

Really sorry, Suanne.
Your family is in my thoughts.
Run free Big Ben.


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry that you have had to say goodbye to sweet Benny.


----------



## sophieanne

My thoughts and prayers are with you on this very difficult day. Saying goodbye is never easy. Take peace in knowing that you have given each other more love than a lot of people will ever know. Benny is out of pain now and greeting lots of new and old friends at the bridge.


----------



## my4goldens

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## skeller

Darrowby's Bugle Ben

2/4/08 - 3/13/16

Our hearts are broken. Too young to die.


----------



## goldy1

I am so so sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Benny*

My heart is broken for you, much too young to die!

I am so very sorry about Benny. My Smooch and Snobear will keep him company.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ge-list-3.html (2016 Rainbow Bridge List)


----------



## swishywagga

So very sorry, keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi

So very sorry for the loss of Benny! It isn't fair that you lose him after only 8 years.


----------



## OutWest

skeller said:


> Benny has taken a turn for the worse. He cannot get up, and he isn't eating anything. He drank some water this morning. My daughter is coming over to see him today. I spoke to the vet last night, there is nothing more we can do. He said that they reach a point where the prednisone doesn't work anymore. So incredibly sad.


I'm so sorry. I was hoping you would have more time with him.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free beautiful Benny. You were well loved.


----------



## skeller

Why is it getting harder and harder to cope with this loss. I just miss his sweet face more than I can say. Waking up every morning without his loving kisses and greetings is so difficult. Coming into the house without his energetic welcome is so sad.


----------



## Jamm

Im so sorry. 

I feel it gets much harder before any better. I lost Joey in January and I still have not found the road to recovery. 

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, no. I am so, so sorry. It is the saddest thing. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## murphy1

He's gone way too young but know he's pain free running with all of our beloved pets. If you believe as I do, you'll see him again.


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry to read the news


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry. Taking on the pain so that they may be free of it is the hardest thing ever. I hope you find some comfort in knowing that the pain and sickness is gone for him now. And that many are keeping you in their thoughts and prayers.


----------

